# Minidreams&Marinate go topless !



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Ok I am at the start of another project ! 


I Gave this caddy to Marinate but before i ship it I though i would clean it up a bit for him sence his baby is due any day and He didnt want the resin dust in the house SO ! 


I GOT OUT MY CLOCK ! 



Here you Go MARINATE !


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

i hope your not leavin it a 4 door

lol 

knowing its being built by MCBA i know its gonna be a top notch fleet great start :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

and after a little more sanding and thinking here it sets !


































Still got a very long way to go ! But I hope to get it done real soon BROTHER ! Take care and hope everything will be good with the new Baby !


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

THAT BITCH IS SO SICK I WANT ONE!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 29 2006, 03:32 AM~6657733
> *THAT BITCH IS SO SICK I WANT ONE!!!! :cheesy:
> *


Its still really rough ! All the little dark dots are all pin holes that need to be filled ! I am focusing on strighting the body lines and fixin the trunk area and then its off to the body work ! 


MAN ! you wouldnt belive how much i have had to grind out on this already ! But The interior fits nice now and the chassie is even with the rocker panel ! And when the car is ready to be built and glued to the chassie it will take out the sprung wrap the body has ! LOL! Not bad work for 1 ! LOL! :0


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

DAMN!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn nice!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

:0 WOW


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

DAM YOU DID IT AFTER ALL!....DON'T HATE FUCKERS! :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Thats hot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Cant wait till Marinate gets some color on that.


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

F**K mini your not playing ha.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 29 2006, 08:59 AM~6658264
> *DAM YOU DID IT AFTER ALL!....DON'T HATE FUCKERS! :biggrin:
> *



1 LOVE !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 29 2006, 08:43 AM~6658470
> *1 LOVE !
> *


DAM KID YOUR UP EARLY ASS FUCK


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: speechless


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 29 2006, 09:45 AM~6658486
> *DAM KID YOUR UP EARLY ASS FUCK
> *


x2 maybe he didnt even go to sleep yet


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Nov 29 2006, 09:39 AM~6658438
> *F**K mini your not playing ha.
> *



Shit ! This is was just 1 hour worth of work time ! LOL! 


This is a really a bad kit to start with but better then just setting in the box! 



I wish KB would have Little 1 of the M.C.B.A. members grab the limo so we could cut it up and be able to offer this body to others ! This is the 1 i got for winning the LS Build off ! But I had made a promise to Marinate ! If I won i would send him the caddy ! And if he won I would get the wheels ! LOL! They only thing i got was the Caddy ! LOL ! But A man is only as good as his word so i gave this to Marinate ! 




KB ! Hook it up ! You know you ant going to take the limos this far ! :biggrin: It would mean you would have to build ! :biggrin: 




Thanks for the comments and I keep you posted on the body work ! The paint and Build will be all MARINATE !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 29 2006, 09:45 AM~6658486
> *DAM KID YOUR UP EARLY ASS FUCK
> *


 My son sick ! I got to get him to the DR. At 10.30 ! There goes my paint time !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 29 2006, 08:52 AM~6658535
> *My  son  sick !  I  got  to get  him to  the  DR. At  10.30 !  There goes  my  paint  time !
> *


TAKE CARE OF THE FAMILY BEFORE THE MODELS.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 29 2006, 09:55 AM~6658550
> *TAKE CARE OF THE FAMILY BEFORE THE MODELS.
> *


I just got home from the doctors and the wife is home from work already sick also ! I guess i got to be away from the desk for a while ! I check in in a little while !


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

Coming along nicley homie.


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

_*IMPRESSIVE*_


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Car looks hot!! :thumbsup: what interior did you use?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

yep, that one was a bit rough, but that's why it was FREE, lol. That was one of the last ones from the mold. I've still got the original AAM kit, just have to make all new molds and we can have some big bodies, lol.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 29 2006, 02:34 PM~6660209
> *yep, that one was a bit rough, but that's why it was FREE, lol. That was one of the last ones from the mold. I've still got the original AAM kit, just have to make all new molds and we can have some big bodies, lol.
> *


 LOL! Well hurry it up ! LOL!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 29 2006, 03:48 PM~6660637
> *LOL!  Well  hurry  it  up !  LOL!
> *


rubber is pricey!! I would have to give up a years worth of ramen noodle eating to pay for that, lol.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 29 2006, 03:52 PM~6660657
> *rubber is pricey!! I would have to give up a years worth of ramen noodle eating to pay for that, lol.
> *



Well if we could have gotten 1 of the limos from KB the members of M.C.B.A we going to do it up again ! But KB didnt get a high enough offer from are members ! And with BIGGS going full out for the NNL we were gona try to start from the limo and BIGGS Has a spot out by him that we were going to get the Rubber and resin to make these again ! I tried to tell KB we were for real on this ! We Had TWINN, 408 , Marinate , And My self ready to go on this ! But Twin and 1 might have something else soon ! LOL! 


KB ! BRAKE US OFF 1 OF THEM LIMOS !


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

badass


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:biggrin: hno:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 29 2006, 02:06 PM~6660764
> *Well  if  we  could  have  gotten  1  of  the   limos  from   KB  the  members  of  M.C.B.A  we  going  to    do  it  up  again !  But    KB   didnt  get  a  high  enough  offer  from  are   members !  And  with  BIGGS     going  full  out  for  the  NNL   we  were gona  try   to  start   from  the  limo   and  BIGGS   Has a  spot   out   by  him  that  we  were  going  to get the   Rubber   and  resin   to   make  these   again !    I tried   to tell KB   we  were   for real on this !   We  Had  TWINN, 408 , Marinate , And  My  self   ready   to  go  on this !  But   Twin  and  1   might   have   something  else   soon !   LOL!
> NA, HE'S A DAM TIGHT-WAD.*


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 29 2006, 04:35 PM~6660993
> *NA HE'S A DAM TIGHT-WAD.
> *



LOL! I offered him a free four door body ! I guess he is or maybe just affrid Of what we would build !


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 29 2006, 02:37 PM~6661023
> *LOL!   I   offered  him a  free  four door  body !   I  guess  he  is  or  maybe   just  affrid   Of  what   we  would  build !
> *


IF I HAD SOMETHING I WASN'T GOING TO NEVER BUILD, AND THE HOMIE'S NEEDED I WOULD HOOK THEM UP. BUT I NEVER BEG ANYONE FOR SHIT. EITHER YOU HELP OUT. OR DON'T ASK FOR SHIT WHEN THEY ARE DONE. JUST MY 2 CENT.

I GOT 4 OF RYAN'S BIG BODY'S HERE. I'LL WORK WITH THESE.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 29 2006, 02:37 PM~6661023
> *LOL!  I  offered  him a  free  four door  body !  I  guess  he  is  or  maybe  just  affrid  Of  what  we  would  build !
> *


Are you talking about the OG limo?...how about this...you an use my Caddy..it's already in two pieces...only needs some stitching...make as many molds as you like and return it to me...all I want are 2 copies...no more...if you need to make another mold in the future I hook you up again with the original car.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

SEND IT BRO. I'LL TAKE CARE OF YOUR BABY.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Nov 29 2006, 05:11 PM~6661301
> *Are you talking about the OG limo?...how about this...you an use my Caddy..it's already in two pieces...only needs some stitching...make as many molds as you like and return it to me...all I want are 2 copies...no more...if you need to make another mold in the future I hook you up again with the original car.
> *


now there's a deal you can't pass up!! I've seen that one to, it's clean as a whistle.

Just make sure you vacuum your molds for the best casting


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Nov 29 2006, 04:11 PM~6661301
> *Are you talking about the OG limo?...how about this...you an use my Caddy..it's already in two pieces...only needs some stitching...make as many molds as you like and return it to me...all I want are 2 copies...no more...if you need to make another mold in the future I hook you up again with the original car.
> *


DAM J THATS COOL AS FUCK TO HOOK IT UP LIKE THAT!


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

All I know is that someone better cast one cuz I want ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0 a 2 door lac vert bein made, what u lettin this go for when finished? :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 29 2006, 05:26 PM~6661431
> *DAM J THATS COOL AS FUCK TO HOOK IT UP LIKE THAT!
> *


SWEET! Thanks J ~ We really thank you ! i know i have a few ideas for these !

Hey BIGGS take your time and finish NNL ! If he sends it right way !


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Nov 29 2006, 03:11 PM~6661301
> *Are you talking about the OG limo?...how about this...you an use my Caddy..it's already in two pieces...only needs some stitching...make as many molds as you like and return it to me...all I want are 2 copies...no more...if you need to make another mold in the future I hook you up again with the original car.
> *


damn good deal right there, thatll be helpin everyone out right there... get on it david :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I sent it out to Bigg's tomorrow.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Nov 29 2006, 03:47 PM~6661637
> *I sent it out to Bigg's tomorrow.
> 
> 
> ...


damn, little work to be done to this one to cast it up, looks clean


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

The gap on top is actually smaller...it's because it sits on he table...gravity you know.. :biggrin: The leftside fits perfect...the right side I had more trouble with...nothing that can't be fixed.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :thumbsup: hno: hno: cant wait to see what comes from this.THANKS ALOT J


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Nov 29 2006, 05:47 PM~6661637
> *I sent it out to Bigg's tomorrow.
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks J! I know I really cant wait ! And the other Builders also ! And thanks BIGGS for hooking us up on the molding and casting !


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

I cant wait hno: I 'll pay for one NOW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Thats going to be awesome!


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Is someone casting that caddy?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Nov 29 2006, 04:41 PM~6661964
> *Is someone casting that caddy?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

what???


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

DON'T FUCK UP THE TOPIC


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

blah blah blah you cry babys.let me go dig the shit out of storage then.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

if biggs casted the 4 doors around how much would it be

cause personally i think $40 and up is rediculose for just a body hood and bumpers 

But thats Just me


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 29 2006, 06:52 PM~6662057
> *DON'T FUCK UP THE TOPIC
> *


MAN Here it comes ! I just empty my box again !LOL! Now if i had may way with this caddy I would only make a body after i was paid ! We already see alot of people asking for the caddy and we were just talking about getting it runnin ! Not to hurt anyones feelings but alot of just talk the talk ! We need to be able to back it up ! I Know J is willing to let us use his caddy but then BIGGS is givin in the time and Hopefully the M.C.B.A. MEMBERS Will help with the 300.00 cost for resin and the Rubber ! I hope i didnt step out of line with this comment but i felt it had to be said !


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

and also the grll that comes with the limo kit i dunno it just doesnt look right t me does anybody else agree??? :dunno:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 29 2006, 05:57 PM~6662106
> *MAN  Here  it  comes !  I  just  empty  my  box  again !LOL!    Now    if  i  had  may  way    with this  caddy  I  would  only  make  a  body  after  i  was  paid !  We  already  see  alot  of  people  asking  for  the  caddy  and  we  were  just  talking  about  getting  it  runnin !  Not  to hurt  anyones  feelings  but  alot  of  just  talk the  talk !  We  need  to  be  able  to  back it up ! I  Know  J  is  willing  to let  us use  his  caddy  but    then  BIGGS is  givin in the  time  and  Hopefully  the M.C.B.A. MEMBERS    Will  help  with  the  300.00  cost  for  resin  and  the  Rubber !  I hope  i  didnt  step out  of  line  with  this  comment  but  i  felt  it  had  to be  said !
> *


 :0


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

YOU KNOW IM IN AFTER THE HOLIDAYS ILL PUT UP 100$ SO WE COULD ALL HAVE 1 OF THESE .AND NO YOUR NOT OUT OF LINE.PLEASE DONT FUCK UP THIS TOPIC AND LET MINI DO HIS THING


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Nov 29 2006, 06:00 PM~6662144
> *YOU KNOW IM IN AFTER THE HOLIDAYS ILL PUT UP 100$ SO WE COULD ALL HAVE 1 OF THESE .AND NO YOUR NOT OUT OF LINE.PLEASE DONT FUCK UP THIS TOPIC AND LET MINI DO HIS THING
> *


  :0


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

So this is going to be 300 dollars to make? Is that just to make one?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 29 2006, 06:59 PM~6662129
> *:0
> *


KB! LOL! You KNow you got 1 that youll never complete ! Thinks for the hook up ! I dont know which kit will be popped but we are tring to offer these -as clean and as cheap as possible ! So even if your not a builder and just want to grab a few youll be able to afford it !


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

i would put 50 bucks into the caddys!!!! Ive wanted one for ever!!!!!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 29 2006, 06:56 PM~6662104
> *if biggs casted the 4 doors around how much would it be
> 
> cause personally i think $40 and up is rediculose for just a body hood and bumpers
> ...


you do realize that these were 80 dollars when they first came out in the 90's.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Id pay 80-90 bucks for one of those ryan, they arent cheap---


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

I WILL MAKE THEM IN JAN 07. I DON'T NEED ANY MONEY TO MAKE THEM I GOT MONEY. WHEN THEY COME OUT THEY WILL HAVE THERE PRICE AND THAT WILL BE IT. IT WILL HAVE ALL THE INTERIOR , BUMPER'S AND HOOD FOR IT. SO IF YOU CAN FIND ME A GOOD ONE FOR 50 BUCK'S I'LL TAKE THEM ALL.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

can't wait for those to come out.


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Thanks Biggs :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 29 2006, 07:51 PM~6662415
> *I WILL MAKE THEM IN JAN 07. I DON'T NEED ANY MONEY TO MAKE THEM I GOT MONEY.  WHEN THEY COME OUT THEY WILL HAVE THERE PRICE AND THAT WILL BE IT. IT WILL HAVE ALL THE INTERIOR , BUMPER'S AND HOOD FOR IT. SO IF YOU CAN FIND ME A GOOD ONE FOR 50 BUCK'S I'LL TAKE THEM ALL.
> *



I have the 2dr side panels ready to cast that will fit into the iterior that want 2drs or drops ! They will be with the kit for you choice of the build you want to do!


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

_*THANKS MR BIGGS !!!!!!*_


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

wow nice what happend to BLVD's fleetwood 2dr?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Nov 29 2006, 06:07 PM~6662842
> *wow nice what happend to BLVD's fleetwood 2dr?
> *



no the question is what happend to BVLD!

lol i guess he just stoped postin up his builds


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 29 2006, 06:30 PM~6662595
> *I have  the    2dr  side  panels  ready  to  cast    that  will  fit  into the  iterior  that  want  2drs  or  drops !  They  will  be  with the  kit  for  you  choice  of  the  build  you want to  do!
> *


:cheesy: im gonna want them, if the caddy isnt gonna be to much.. i get yelled at for spending alotta money on shit now, ever since we had the baby. what ya say, 2 door conversion buildoff :cheesy: i say around march 07


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

I have extra interior and undies off a 96 Caprice if that helps a little on the casting.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 Big thumbs up to everyone putting in to make this happen.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 29 2006, 05:43 PM~6662346
> *you do realize that these were 80 dollars when they first came out in the 90's.
> *


pulled out the ol catalog to verify, guess we're off a bit


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Nov 29 2006, 06:07 PM~6662842
> *wow nice what happend to BLVD's fleetwood 2dr?
> *


He sold it to me, but never heard from him again. ???????????? Still waiting......


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

Beto's Custom Design Exclusive..........ONLINE ORDERS ONLY...........LIMIT 2 PER CUSTOMER........nah j/k..........can't wait Biggs.........


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Nov 30 2006, 01:52 AM~6664654
> *He sold it to me, but never heard from him again. ???????????? Still waiting......
> *


 So you never got the drop !


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

So, is Kustombuilder gonna provide the Caddy or do you guys stil want me to send he Caddy?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

J I GOT THEM ARMS SENT OUT TO YOu TODAY BROTHA


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 30 2006, 01:12 AM~6664885
> *J I GOT THEM ARMS SENT OUT TO YOu TODAY BROTHA
> *


THANKS A LOT MAN! I'm gonna make a mold for those so there will be an unlimited supply in the future...


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Nov 30 2006, 12:24 AM~6664916
> *THANKS A LOT MAN! I'm gonna make a mold for those so there will be an unlimited supply in the future...
> *



:biggrin: u will be happy with how they look trust me :cheesy:

even the ball joints u can see the lil 3 bolts that hold them into the arm!!! lol


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Nov 30 2006, 03:09 AM~6664871
> *So, is Kustombuilder gonna provide the Caddy or do you guys stil want me to send he Caddy?
> *


Dont know if he was just messin around ! You Know KB ! LOL! Yours would be quicker and less work ! Its already in 2 ! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OK After MArinate seen that i had started on this he sent me a link to a # of caddies and i stole a few ideas ! I focused on the front clip ! ITS WAS IN THE WORSE SHAPE ! 












































As you can see the head lights and grille are in very poor shape But I think i got it handled ! 


















And this was by request !


















And then i had to change this ! 











So I did this ! 



























And heres just a double take on tonights projects ! 










Tommrows time depends on if we really get 8 " of snow ! LOL!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

thats what im fuckin talkin about mini now that front end looks more accurate!!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Damn mini, slow down on building! That front end looks great! Alright im motivated, im going back to work!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 30 2006, 04:47 AM~6665064
> *thats what im fuckin talkin about mini now that front end looks more accurate!!
> *


The grilles not glued in ! It still needs work but i am tried and heading to bed ! Lookin in th e post of the vegas shows The  headlights have chrome so i glued the panel back just a little so i could add the trim and give it the flush real look ! I Hope Marinate likes this ! If He dont the the Caprice will get the dog house ! LOL!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 that castle grille looks sick on there!!


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 30 2006, 03:33 AM~6665117
> *:0  :0  :0  that castle grille looks sick on there!!
> *


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Mini puttin in work


Cant wait to see the caddies


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:0


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

:worship: MAD PROPS MINI.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

i am new here and the stuff you guys do on this site, gives me a tingle up my spine!! the craftmanship is just outstanding!!! thanks!!! :worship: :worship:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Nov 30 2006, 09:49 AM~6665649
> *i am new here and the stuff you guys do on this site, gives me a tingle up my spine!! the craftmanship is just outstanding!!! thanks!!!  :worship:  :worship:
> *


homie thats only the tip of the iceberg :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

i am quickly seeing this!!!


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

That grill is insane David! When these caddys are avalible, peeps are gonna want ure grillz!!!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 30 2006, 03:37 AM~6665046
> *Dont  know  if  he  was  just  messin  around !    You  Know  KB !  LOL!  Yours  would  be  quicker  and  less work !  Its  already  in  2  !  :biggrin:
> *


i have to get it out of storage.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I like it!! :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies ! Cant wait till marinate gets to the grille He wont be able to check it out till saturday! hes at the hosptial with his wife haveing a new baby !


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

nice update


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 30 2006, 03:46 AM~6665061
> *OK   After     MArinate   seen that  i  had  started  on this   he  sent  me a  link  to  a #  of   caddies  and  i  stole  a  few ideas  !   I  focused  on the  front  clip !   ITS WAS IN THE  WORSE  SHAPE !
> 
> 
> ...







DAM MINI THAT CADI CAME OUT TIGHT...................AS OF 4:05PM I AM A DAD TO A 6 POUND 1 OUNZE LITTLE GIRL.....SAMYA LENNA ALMARAZ!...THANKS MINI!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Glad to hurry everything is ok ! Take care of your Ladies and see you when you get them home Brother !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 30 2006, 08:26 PM~6670111
> *Glad  to hurry  everything  is  ok !    Take  care  of  your  Ladies  and  see you  when you  get them  home  Brother !
> *


    HAD TO BRING MY KIDS HOME TO SHOWER UP...GOING BACK TO THE HOSPITAL TO STAY THE NIGHT!


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

:cheesy: dam CONGRAT"S Marinate. So now you and MINI are gonna be up all night. its ok dog I know how it is I got a 2 month old boy


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Nov 30 2006, 08:40 PM~6670215
> *:cheesy: dam CONGRAT"S Marinate. So now you and MINI are gonna be up all night. its ok dog I know how it is I got a 2 month old boy
> *


THATS #4 FOR ME HOMIE!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Brother I am lucky to get 6 hrs of sleep a day! The only thing that Keeps me going is cut this plastic ! LOL! My Boy will be 3 on Dec 10th ! and then i got to deal with wife ! So after they hit the sack i stay up and Build ! LOL! Mans got to do what a Mans got to do right ! LOL !


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THANK'S ALOT EDDIE.IM THE LAST TO KNOW. CONGRAT'S CARNALITO.BETTER GO BUY A SHOT GUN WITH ALL THEM GIRL'S.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 30 2006, 08:48 PM~6670255
> *THANK'S ALOT ANTHONY!*


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 30 2006, 09:48 PM~6670255
> *THANK'S ALOT EDDIE.IM THE LAST TO KNOW. CONGRAT'S CARNALITO.BETTER GO BUY A SHOT GUN WITH ALL THEM GIRL'S.
> *


Them grils dont stand a chance ============================================================================


Once Marinate turns them boys into builders they will want to hang out with him and then his girls are safe ! LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

CONGRATS MARINATE


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

CONGRATS MARINATE


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 30 2006, 07:47 PM~6670247
> *Brother  I  am lucky  to  get  6 hrs  of  sleep  a  day!  The  only  thing  that  Keeps  me  going  is  cut this  plastic !  LOL! My  Boy  will  be  3  on  Dec 10th !  and then i  got to  deal with  wife !  So  after  they  hit the  sack i  stay  up  and  Build !  LOL!  Mans got to  do  what a  Mans got to do  right !  LOL !
> *




I fill you on that one mini i work all day then come home to deal with the wife. on a good night ill get 3hrs of sleep then back to work.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Thats great news CONGRATS Marinate!!!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

CONGRATS MARINATE!!!!!! My brother and his wife just had a kid this morning also.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

You've been blessed! congrats bro


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Congrats Marinate!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THANKS ALOT HOMIES...I REALLY APPRECTIATE ALL YOUR COMMENTS!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

CONGRATS!! marinate.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

congrats Eddie and Senorita........................


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

CONGRATS!! BRO uffin:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 2 2006, 02:54 AM~6677295
> *THANKS ALOT HOMIES...I REALLY APPRECTIATE ALL YOUR COMMENTS!
> *



nice two door impy model pretty unoriginal i say ... i still gotta hang my doors and repaint .. 

i had my son on 11-22


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THANKS ALOT HOMIES...MOMMA IS HOME NOW WITH BABY SAMIYAH


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 2 2006, 12:51 PM~6680587
> *THANKS ALOT HOMIES...MOMMA IS HOME NOW WITH BABY SAMIYAH
> *


*CONGRATS!*

Glad to hear that they are home and healthy!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Dec 2 2006, 02:07 PM~6680632
> *CONGRATS!
> 
> Glad to hear that they are home and healthy!
> *


THANX POKEY!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 2 2006, 02:51 PM~6680587
> *THANKS ALOT HOMIES...MOMMA IS HOME NOW WITH BABY SAMIYAH
> *


 Take Care Bro ! Gald everything was cool and you had no worries ! 


Now go KICK ROCKS !


----------



## 5.0man (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 29 2006, 01:29 AM~6657723
> *Ok  I  am  at  the  start  of  another  project !
> I  Gave  this  caddy  to  Marinate  but  before  i  ship it  I  though  i  would  clean  it  up  a  bit  for  him  sence  his  baby  is  due  any day  and  He  didnt  want  the  resin  dust  in the  house  SO  !
> I  GOT OUT  MY  CLOCK !
> ...


Where did you get that caddy from?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 5.0man_@Dec 3 2006, 09:29 AM~6684366
> *Where did you get that caddy from?
> *


ull have to look hard, and to let ya know hope u plan on droppin bout 100 bucks, if so hit beto up, he's prolly got one


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

My cut up Fleetwood is on it's way to Bigg's...he's gonna do all the hard work of stitching, smoothing and making molds....so next year they wil avialable.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Dec 4 2006, 01:11 AM~6689241
> *My cut up Fleetwood is on it's way to Bigg's...he's gonna do all the hard work of stitching, smoothing and making molds....so next year they wil avialable.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks J ! Guys Keep this in Mind PLEASE ! If any of you get a body and decide to do the drop top ! DONT TRASH THE ROOFS ! I would love to have a few more for some more cars !


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

MINI THE VERT IS SWEET ARE U GOING TO CAST IT I THOUGHT I SEEN IT IN ONE OF THE PAGES BUT WAS'NT SURE LET ME KNOW HOMIE


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

SIKE [email protected][email protected]!*&%#%!^)@!&#[email protected]&!_*!*$&@^~$^~)!&[email protected][email protected]*!+(~ ( 


I am off to go work on the bench Later dreamers !


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

ill trade u 4 a wagon :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

YEAH RIGHT FUCKER...U'LL HAVE SOME KNOCKING AT YOUR DOOR


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## low4lifecc34 (Sep 20, 2006)

were did u get that caddy from ?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low4lifecc34_@Dec 6 2006, 03:34 PM~6707735
> *were did u get that caddy from ?
> *


The caddy was from ScaleLows.com ! It was his last one !


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Dave, if you need roofs in the future, just let me know. I got a few scrap bodies laying around


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 6 2006, 06:15 PM~6708702
> *Dave, if you need roofs in the future, just let me know. I got a few scrap bodies laying around
> *



PLEASE SEND ME WHAT EVER YOU GOT ! I got a few plans for a few SS and Taxis !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 6 2006, 05:17 PM~6708716
> *PLEASE  SEND  ME  WHAT  EVER  YOU  GOT !  I  got  a  few  plans  for  a  few  SS  and  Taxis !
> *


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

T
T
T
:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Ok Heres an update !


Sorry  MARINATE ! 



But I wanted you to be thinking about this all night!


But here is what i got done ! check this out ! its still got lots to be done still but its in the frist stage of primer !




















































































what you think ? Will This work !


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

DDDAAAYYYYYMMMMMNNNNN!!!!!!


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

that caddy is beautiful so far! very nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: uffin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

hell yea!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks good! :thumbsup: I would prolly use the 80's Caddy grill and modify it a bit.

Did Bigg's already received the Caddy?


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

damn that shit is lookin bad ass


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

looking good mini. Change your name to plastic GOD!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

DAM...F*CKEN ...LITTLE b*ITCH ASS ***********..................THATS WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT!


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

looks great, :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## psn8586 (Sep 3, 2005)

looks awesome, but just like jervies said about the grille.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

the revell caddy grills will not work ! Thet are too short in width ! PLUS ! This one has REAL bars and looks Close the the DOG house style for the Big Bodies !


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Dec 13 2006, 10:59 PM~6758066
> *DDDAAAYYYYYMMMMMNNNNN!!!!!!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x5    :0


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

damn mini, i love that, u guys figure out the paint scheme ur doin on this one?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Dec 14 2006, 08:22 PM~6762087
> *damn mini, i love that, u guys figure out the paint scheme ur doin on this one?
> *


SORRY BUDDY AFTER BODY WORK IS DONE IT'S COMING TO ARIZONA!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

This is all on Marinate ! All I am doing is getting the resin worked out stright and primed! He Has the new baby and didnt want the resin dust and stuff anywhere in the house being its bad for us let alone a 3 week old little girl ! 

It was a gift from me to him ! So what ever he has planned you know its going to be a MARINATE build! Look for plated CHROME AND GOLD ! You Know this kid ! LOL!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 14 2006, 09:38 PM~6762432
> *This  is  all  on Marinate !  All  I am  doing  is  get  the  resin  worked  stright  and  primed!  He  Has the  new  baby  and  didnt  want  the  resin  dust  and  stuff  anywhere in the  house  being  it  bad  for  us let  alone a 3 week old little  girl !
> 
> It  was  gift  from me  to him !  So  what  ever  he  has  planned  you  know  its  going  to be  a MARINATE  build! Look  for  plated  and  CHROME  AND  GOLD !  You  Know  this  kid !  LOL!
> *


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

alright marinate, whats ur plans for paint :cheesy:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 14 2006, 04:53 PM~6761632
> *the  revell  caddy  grills  will  not  work !   Thet  are  too short  in  width !  PLUS !  This  one  has  REAL  bars  and  looks  Close  the  the  DOG  house  style for  the  Big Bodies !
> *


Not hating...(have to be carefull these days) but It doesn't look clean enough.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

GIVE MINI BACK HIS ROCKS :angry:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Feb 20 2007, 01:20 PM~7308009
> *I'LL SLING HIM SOME ROCKS! :biggrin: </span>*


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 20 2007, 03:49 PM~7308725
> *I'LL SLING HIM SOME ROCKS! :biggrin:
> *


DONT BE PUSHING THAT SOAP OVER HERE !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 20 2007, 02:55 PM~7308801
> *DONT  BE  PUSHING  THAT  SOAP  OVER  HERE !
> *



:biggrin:


----------

